# Whoopee! Our New 25rss Is Home!



## 2outbacks (Jun 8, 2005)

She's home! We set her up in the driveway, and have packed our stuff in, but we won't do our driveway camping until tomorrow.

Where does everybody store the supports for the queen slide?
Right now we have them under the bunks, but we worry about them scratching stuff up.

our Outback is SO COOL! action sunny

p.s. I thought I saw the answer to this somewhere here before, but I couldn't find it using search.


----------



## dak (Jan 17, 2005)

Congrats on the new TT. We just got ours about 2 months ago and love it.

We still store our supports under the slideout. Rumor is if you take the supports apart, a 4" PVC pipe will hold them, but I'm too lazy to take them apart. I'm looking for 5" or 6" PVC pipe to see if they'll fit (I've heard rumors that it's made that size), but haven't found it. I've found that just leaving them on the floor under the slideout, they really don't move around much at all while traveling.

dak


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the new 25rss
As for the slide bed rails there have been alot of different
mods on this one, Try doing a power search.
Don


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

Congrats on the new Tt. We to have a 25RS-S and I keep the supports under the bunk as well. All I did was buy a indoor/outdoor non-slip rug and placed it under the bunk. It works great for us and we have not had any problems with scratches or sliding around.

Big Iron


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Hello 2 outbacks and congrats on the new trailer,
I mounted a 4" pvc pipe on the spare tire holder with screw ends on both ends so I can remove the braces on either side as needed. I replaced the bolt holding the two parts of the brace together with a pin that has a clip to keep it from coming out by accident. It takes less time to take them apart and stowed in the pipe than walking to the front of the trailer to stow the braces.
You do need to place the braces with the deepest side together (inside each other) and one round brace on them and the other on the side to get it all into the 4" pvc pipe but i didnt want a 6" pipe (really is alot larger) on the back of my trailer. Good luck on whatever design you decide,dave


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats and welcome!

We keep the supports under the bunk, velcroed to the front. I use that space to carry LOADS of stuff!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Our supports go next to the morgue drawer in the front. Easy in and out.

Randy


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I installed a sewer hose holder above the rear bumper for the hose. I also use a three point hitch pin (picked them up at the local John Deere store) and I take them apart and slide them into the rear bumper. I saw somewhere that you should put a removable bolt across the opening of the bumper to keep them from sliding out (I haven't done it yet).

Gary


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

What Randy said. Plenty of room in the pass-through storage up front. Only takes 20 seconds to carry them to the rear in two trips. Less time than putting them in any PVC tube, I'd say.

Bill


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Up front next to the slide out. Easy to get to and I don't bump into the DW or anything else inside the trailer.


----------

